# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  الهندسة النفسية

## احلام

ان معظم الناس تبرمج منذ الصغر على ان يتصرفوا أو يتكلموا أو يعتقدوا بطريقة معينة سلبية ، وتكبر معهم حتى يصبحوا سجناء ما يسمى "بالبرمجة السلبية "التي تحد من حصولهم على اشياء كثيرة في هذه الحياة . 
فنجد ان كثيرا منهم يقول أنا ضعيف الشخصية , أنا لا استطيع الامتناع من التدخين ، أنا ضعيف في الإملاء ، أنا ...... . 
ونجد انهم اكتسبوا هذه السلبية اما من الأسرة أو من المدرسة أومن الأصحاب أو من هؤلاء جميعا. 
ولكن هل يمكن أن تغيير هذه البرمجة السلبية وتحويلها إلى برمجة إيجابية . الاجابة نـــعم وألف نعم . ولكن لماذا نحتاج ذلك .؟؟؟؟ .., 
نحتاج ان نبرمج أنفسنا ايجابيا لكي نكون سعداء ناجحين، نحي حياة طبية. نحقق فيها احلامنا وأهدافنا . وخاصة واننا مسلمون ولدينا وظيفة وغاية لا بد ان نصل اليها لنحقق العبادة لله سبحانه وتعالى ونحقق الخلافة التي استخلفنا بها الله في الارض .
قبل ان نبدأ في برنامج تغير البرمجة السلبية لا بد أن نتفق على أمور وهي : 
لابد أن تقرر في قرارة نفسك أنك تريد التغير. فقرارك هذا هو الذي سوف ٌينير لك الطريق الى التحول من السلبية الى الإيجابية . 
تكرار الافعال والاقوال التي سوف تتعرف عليها , وتجعلها جزءاًَ من حياتك . 
الآن أول طريقة للبرمجة الايجابية هي ...التحدث الى الذات : 
هل شاهدت شخصا يتحدث مع نفسه بصوت مرتفع وهو يسير ويحرك يديه ويتمتم وقد يسب ويلعن . عفوا نحن لا نريد أن نفعل مثله . 
أو هل حصل وان دار جدال عنيف بينك وبين شخص ما وبعد أن ذهب عنك الشخص ، دار شريط الجدال في ذهنك مرة اخرى فأخذت تتصور الجدال مرة اخرى وأخذت تبدل الكلمات والمفردات مكان الاخرى وتقول لنفسك لماذا لم اقل كذا أو كذا ... 
وهل حصل وانت تحضر محاضرة أو خطبة تحدثت الى نفسك وقلت . أنا لا أستطيع أن اخطب مثل هذا أو كيف أقف أمام كل هؤلاء الناس , أو تقول أنا مستحيل أقف أمام الناس لأخطب أو أحاضر . 
ان كل تلك الاحاديث والخطابات مع النفس والذات تكسب الانسان برمجة سلبية قد تؤدي في النهاية الى افعال وخيمه . 
ولحسن الحظ فانت وأنا وأي شخص في استطاعتنا التصرف تجاه التحدث مع الذات وفي استطاعتنا تغير أي برمجة سلبية لاحلال برمجة أخرى جديدة تزودنا بالقوة . 
ويقول حد علماء الهندسة النفسية : " في استطاعتنا في كل لحظة تغير ماضينا ومستقبلنا وذلك باعادة برمجة حاضرنا . " 
اذا من هذه اللحظة لابد ان نراقب وننتبه الى النداءات الداخلية التي تحدث بها نفسك . 
وقد قيل : 
راقب أفكارك لانها ستصبح أفعالا
راقب أفعالك لانها ستصبح عادات .
راقب عادتك لانها ستصبح طباعا ..
راقب طباعك لانها ستحدد مصيرك . 
وأريد ان أوضح بعض الحقائق العلمية نحو عقل الانسان ونركز خاصة على العقل الباطن . 

ان العقل الباطن لا يعقل الاشياء مثل العقل الواعي فهو ببساطة يخزن المعلومات ويقوم بتكرارها فيما بعد كلما تم استدعاوها من مكان تخزينها . فلو حدث أن رسالة تبرمجت في هذا العقل لمدة طويله ولمرات عديدة مثل أن تقول دائما في كل موقف … أنا خجول أنا جخول … أنا عصبي المزاج , أو أنا لا أستطيع مزاولة الرياضة , أنا لا استطيع ترك التدخين …. وهكذا فان مثل هذه الرسائل ستترسخ وتستقر في مستوى عميق في العقل الباطن ولا يمكن تغيرها , ولكن يمكن استبدالها ببرمجة أخرى سليمة وايجابية . 


وحقيقة أخرى هي أن للعقل الباطن تصرفات غريبة لابد أن ننتبه لها . فمثلا لو قلت لك هذه الجملة :" لا تفكر في حصان اسود " ,, هل يمكنك ان تقوم بذلك وتمنع عقلك من التفكير . بالطبع لا فانت غالبا قد قمت بالتفكير في شكل حصان اسود لماذا ؟ ؟ . 
إن عقلك قد قام بالغاء كلمة لا واحتفظ بباقي العبارة وهي : فكر في حصان اسود . اذا هل ممكن ان نستغل مثل هذه التصرفات الغريبة للعقل . 
دعونا الآن نقدم لكم خلاصة القول وندع الدكتور ابراهيم الفقي يقول لنا كما ذكره في كتابه قوة التحكم في الذات القواعد والبرنامج العملي للبرمجة الايجابية للذات :يقول : 
والآن إليك القواعد الخمس لبرمجة عقلك الباطن :
يجب أن تكون رسالتك واضحة ومحددة . 
يجب أن تكون رسالتك إيجابية (مثل أنا قوي . أنا سليم أنا أستطيع الامتناع عن … . 
يجب أن تدل رسالتك على الوقت الحاضر .( مثال لاتقول أنا سوف أكون قوى بل قل أنا قوي ). 
يجب أن يصاحب رسالتك الإحساس القوي بمضمونها حتى يقبلها العقل الباطن ويبرمجها . 
يجب أن يكرر الرسالة عدة مرات إلى أن تتبرمج تماما . 
والآن إليك هذه الخطة حتى يكون تحدثك مع الذات ذو قوة إيجابية :
دون على الأقل خمس رسائل ذاتية سلبية كان لها تأثير عليك مثل : 
أنا إنسان خجول ،أنا لا أستطيع الامتناع عن التدخين ، أنا ذاكرتي ضعيفة ، أنا لا أستطيع الكلام أمام الجمهور ،أنا عصبي المزاج ، والآن مزق الورقة التي دونت عليها هذه الرسائل السلبية وألق بها بعيداً. 
دون خمس رسائل ذاتية إيجابية تعطيك قوة وابداً دائما بكلمة "أنا" مثل : 
"أنا أستطيع الامتناع عن التدخين" .. " أنا أحب التحدث ألى الناس " .. " أنا ذاكرتي قوية "…أنا إنسان ممتاز " .. أنا نشيط وأتمتع بطاقة عالية ". 
دون رسالتك الإيجابية في مفكرة صغيرة واحتفظ بها معك دائما . 
والآن خذ نفساً عميقاً ، واقرأ الرسالات واحدة تلو الأخرى إلى أن تستو عبهم . 
ابدأ مرة أخرى بأول رسالة ، وخذ نفساً عميقاً ، واطرد أي توتر داخل جسمك ، اقرأ الرسالة الأولى عشر مرات بإحساس قوي ، أغمض عيناك وتخيل نفسك بشكلك الجديد ثم أفتح عينيك . 
ابتداء من اليوم احذر ماذا تقول لنفسك ، واحذر ما الذي تقوله للآخرين واحذر ما يقول الآخرون لك ، لو لاحظت أي رسالة سلبية قم بإلغائها بأن تقول " ألغي " ، وقم باستبدالها برسالة أخرى إيجابية . 
تأكد أن عندك القوة ، وأنك تستطيع أن تكون ، وتستطيع أن تملك ، وتستطيع القيام بعمل ما تريده ، وذلك بمجرد أن تحدد بالضبط ما الذي تريده وأن تتحرك في هذا الاتجاه بكل ما تملك من قوة ، وقد قال في ذلك جيم رون مؤلف كتاب " السعادة الدائمة " : " التكرار أساس المهارات " … 
لذلك عليك بأن تثق فيما تقوله ، وأن تكرر دائما لنفسك الرسالات الإيجابية ، فأنت سيد عقلك وقبطان سفينتك … أنت تحكم في حياتك ، وتستطيع تحويل حياتك إلى تجربة من السعادة والصحة والنجاح بلا حدود .

وتذكر دائماً :

عش كل لحظة كأنها آخر لحظة في حياتك 

عش بالإيمان ، عش بالأمل 

عش بالحب ، عش بالكفاح 

وقدر قيمة الحياة

----------


## مسار الضوء

_


 الاخت احلام مشاركه حلوه وجميله

  كثير من  يتقنع باقنعه ...ز الاوهام .... والؤيه السؤدويه

        لذاته وللاخرين


      موضوع جميل وشيق  

                           وبانتظار جديدك  تقبل ِ مروري  المتواضع

            مسار الضوء_

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]لذلك عليك بأن تثق فيما تقوله ، وأن تكرر دائما لنفسك الرسالات الإيجابية ، فأنت سيد عقلك وقبطان سفينتك … أنت تحكم في حياتك ، وتستطيع تحويل حياتك إلى تجربة من السعادة والصحة والنجاح بلا حدود .[/align]

[align=center]
هاي الفقرة من ذهب ..

تسلمي أحلام يعطيكِ الف عافية ..[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله حكي رائع مشكورة  :SnipeR (87):

----------

